# Two Piece Harmonic Balancer Assembly Order



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello All. 

I have a two piece harmonic balancer I purchased from Ames. It comes with a torque plate (third piece). Hopefully, my question is fairly simple. Does the torque plate go between the pulleys and the outer piece or between the inner piece and the pulleys. 

For clarity, what I am calling the inner piece is the one already installed on the engine crank snout in the picture. 

I suspect it goes between the pulleys and the outer piece, but I don't want to make a mistake. 

Thanks in advance. 

Dan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hub then pulleys then plate then balancer.
If you put it behind the pulleys it will change your offset.
Mine has A/C (solid alum. 1 piece pulley) so I had to buy longer bolts, the ones that came with the 3 piece unit were too short.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Goat Roper. How you described is how I thought it should go, but I didn't think about the pulley offset. That makes sense now.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You're welcome, I also put a drop of red Locktite on each of the 6 bolts to make sure that balancer doesn't loosen up.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a question. 

So the outside of the balancing shaft that connects to the crankshaft through the seal had a bur in it. So I ordered a new 2 piece one from OPGI. I finally got the right one, but the old one has a 3/8 hole dilled into it one the side. I am pretty sure this was to balance it. The only thing I will reuse is the pulley that bolts with 6 bolts to the new 2 piece. 

My question is does it need to be balanced? i cant imagine it being balanced with out the pully attached. It cant be as simple as just putting this thing together and pushing it into the block on the crank shaft and putting the nut on the front.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I gave my balancer and pulley to the machine shop when I had it done. When I got it back, they had definitely used the harmonic balancer to balance the engine as it had new holes in it. I think it definitely has to be balanced.


----------

